# 1998 mtd yardman help... A good blower?



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

I dont know much about these blowers but this looks like a great deal is this before MTD started cheapening up everything? 10 hp looks sturdy.

Model # 31AE6B3H401

https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/for/5969164907.html


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Pass..
even at $45, I wouldn't buy it.
Some things just arent worth it any price, even a cheap price, because you can do a LOT better.

Unless you are in the business of fixing them up and flipping them..in that case, sure, you could probably buy it for $45, fix things, if they are minor, then sell it for $100.
but if you want it for your own use, don't bother..
dont consider any 1990's or newer MTD for your own use.

Scot


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> Pass..
> even at $45, I wouldn't buy it.
> Some things just arent worth it any price, even a cheap price, because you can do a LOT better.
> 
> ...


Idk most working 2 stages in our area go for a minimum $150 let alone one with a 10HP tecumseh that isnt rusted out.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

well..if you need a snowblower immediately, and you can only afford $45..then sure, its better than nothing. (maybe, although it could be worse than nothing.)
But if your choices are:

a: This $45 MTD.
or.
b: a used 1960's, 70's or 80's Toro or Ariens for $100 to $250 that I might be able to find later.

go for "b"!  always..

We don't really know why you are considering this machine..
that is an important factor.

scot


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

For $45 if the engine is good jump on it even if the blower is a mess, well if you plan to flip it anyway, but you could sell the engine alone for much more, have a blower and a wood chipper with that same engine and if they blow I'd look for a replacement engine, I'm not crazy about all these Chinese engines to replace the old Tec engines. If I was close I'd jump on it just to have the engine for backup


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> Idk most working 2 stages in our area go for a minimum $150


Sure..*good* used snowblower go for $150 minimum..that's a normal price.
(and on the low end for a quality used machine)

I paid $250 for my 1971 Ariens..best $250 I ever spent.
Nine years later, its still going strong.

The important factor here is: a used late 90's MTD is not a good snowblower..at any price.
I wouldn't take it if it was free..because It's not worth it to me even at that price.

So, why do you want it? 

Scot


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> Sure..*good* used snowblower go for $150 minimum..that's a normal price.
> (and on the low end for a quality used machine)
> 
> I paid $250 for my 1971 Ariens..best $250 I ever spent.
> ...


i think i could get it in good working order pretty quick and sell for $200 without much problem. i agree ariens are the way to go for something to keep. i have already bought and sold 3 ariens 2 stages i got for around $100


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

oh ok..if you are looking to fix it up and flip it, that totally changes the equation.
(you should have said that at the start!  )

in that case, sure, $45 is a good buy..assuming there isnt anything major wrong that will require too much money to fix.
I don't know about $200 though..In Western NY, which I don't think is any different than Cleveland, even in working order that's no more than a $100 to $150 machine..
but you could probably make *some* profit on it..

You might not get $200 until next November though..the "buying season" is just about over..unless a big blizzard hits! 
but if not, you might need to hold on to it until next fall..but still, for a flipper, $45 seems like a deal.

Scot


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

if it was in my area i would buy it pull the engine and part out the rest. those tecumsehs go for 150 all day long in my area


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> oh ok..if you are looking to fix it up and flip it, that totally changes the equation.
> (you should have said that at the start!  )
> 
> in that case, sure, $45 is a good buy..assuming there isnt anything major wrong that will require too much money to fix.
> ...


yea i know these past 2 winters have been weak. we did get 11" a couple days ago ......gotta love lake effect


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

speaking of MTD this looks like a good condition older MTD
would this be a quality MTD product? 

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/5960194655.html


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm not a fan of the MTD products for quality...but that said, I just picked up a clean Yardman 7 24 with lights for $25 ,a 97 that has many years of use left in her. Today I just picked up a Yardmachine 8 24 that was somewhat rougher, but still sound, needing a traction cable, a bolt on the handles and a scraper for $25. If owned by someone that kind of knew how to maintain this stuff, could get many many years out of either. I'll sell them, but wouldn't hesitate to use or own them. My personal machines are old school Simplicity , Gilson ,Toro and Ariens. I never get to use them because I'm always test driving machines I want to flip. The MTD's gearboxes are flimsy in the bearings dept...but simple and easy to work on. Scot....Ariens rock and my favorites.......but don't be such a hater LOL


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

cranman said:


> My personal machines are old school Simplicity , Gilson ,Toro and Ariens. I never get to use them because I'm always test driving machines I want to flip. The MTD's gearboxes are flimsy in the bearings dept...but simple and easy to work on. Scot....Ariens rock and my favorites.......but don't be such a hater LOL


MTD gearboxes are very flimsy. Disappointing we don't see the old John Deere cast iron gear boxes.

Before I sell a machine I like to test drive it and preferably more than one in real conditions of course! Thus my machines do not get much use. I do the same with lawn mowers I repair, using theirs to cut my grass to ensure they are working right occasionally using mine!


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

IMHO everything MTD has made since the early '90s has been a price point machine regardless of the brand. Even my 2007 Cub Cadet is nothing more than an MTD painted yellow with more bells and whistles. I've got copies of their factory authorized service manuals used for dealer training and they frequently show two or three different brands in the same manual. MTD markets the Cub Cadet as a top of the line machine but I bought mine cheap as a stop gap measure. Back in the day I used to flip these things every winter, had a lot of repeat repair business starting in the late '90s. When my financial situation again allows it I will be purchasing a Toro or an Ariens. The way people dispose of things around here a quality used Ariens or Toro is bound to be available later this summer.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

> The important factor here is: a used late 90's MTD is not a good snowblower..at any price.
> I wouldn't take it if it was free..because It's not worth it to me even at that price.


Look, I am not a huge fan of MTD and used ones can be hand grenades, but I own one because it was all I could afford at the time and I've kept it up and made improvements to it. I also understand it's limitations and don't push it too hard. it is 22 years old and doesn't owe me a thing. We all would like a top of the line machine, but that's not always feasible. 

Blanket, sweeping, snobbish statements are not constructive.


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> Pass..
> even at $45, I wouldn't buy it.
> Some things just arent worth it any price, even a cheap price, because you can do a LOT better.
> 
> ...


I have to disagree with you on this. My 20 yr old YardMan 33" 13HP SnowKing has given me zero problems these last 20 years with only belt replacements and oil changes. It really boils down to how it is maintained.


----------

